# upgrade 8.2 to 9.0-beta2



## douglasfim (Sep 14, 2011)

how to upgrade from 8.2 to 9.0-beta2?


----------



## bsd10 (Sep 14, 2011)

You have to upgrade either from source or from the install medium. freebsd-update is not working with 9.0-BETA because they are trying to get users to test the new installer.


----------



## douglasfim (Sep 14, 2011)

the new installer is not finding the empty partition, I tried to install from USB stick

how to install the source? because the package is *.txz* 

see link

I have to download and extract to the directory /usr/src ?


----------



## gkontos (Sep 14, 2011)

douglasfim said:
			
		

> the new installer is not finding the empty partition, I tried to install from USB stick
> 
> how to install the source? because the package is *.txz*
> 
> ...



No, that's not the way to do it. Start from the handbookand read everything from synchronizing your source to rebuilding world and kernel.


----------



## dave (Sep 25, 2011)

How would one go about upgrading via install media?


----------

